# Has anyone else eaten a dozen donuts?



## Pauline (Aug 3, 2009)

I dont know what got into me but i just couldnt stop! I thought i would eat just a few....after a nice glass of milk to wash them down with....i just couldnt resist! Has anyone else "accidently" eaten all 12? :kiss2:



http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Sevenhundredpoundclub 

View attachment yummy.JPG


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 3, 2009)

nope but I ate a whole package of Hostess cherry danishes once by myself.:eat1:


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 3, 2009)

Pauline: 

Nice picture - Donuts and Sexy Curves are a good thing :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:

For me, It would depend on the Donut. I'm not a fan of stuff that is over the top sweet... I would feel lousy rather than good... 

I see you have a cross section of stuff there. It does look Yummy :eat2:


----------



## Imp (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm fairly skinny, and I have. Not in one sitting, but in a day.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 3, 2009)

Was all that during the course of the day or in one sitting?


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Aug 4, 2009)

No, but I have had similar instances with other types of food, I am not a that much of a sweets fan


----------



## Tracii (Aug 4, 2009)

I absolutly LOVE donuts they are my weakness so my answer is.....yes:blush:
There is a place called Dough Daddys close to me and their donuts are the best.
It was a binge night and I ate all 12 glazed donuts in about 30 mins sitting in my car.


----------



## CrankySpice (Aug 4, 2009)

Heh...I ate almost 4 dozen Krispy Kreme donuts in a sitting a few years back. And I can very easily knock back a dozen of those bad boys in short time - man, I wish there was still a KK relatively close to my house. sigh....


----------



## PunkPeach (Aug 4, 2009)

umm...I would not call it an accident. Donuts fall under the delicious food group of cake, and therefore are subject to my complete love and adoration. And although, I can't finish a bar of chocolate, or a happy meal by myself, I can eat a dozen donuts without a second thought. mmmm


----------



## luvembig (Aug 5, 2009)

I have a weakness for Tim Horton's dounts when I'm up in Canada. I can't explain it. At first it was an attempt to try and blend in with the Canadians the first time I visited. But it grew into a actual like for them after the first few trips. I can *EASILY* knock off a dozen of those or Krispy Kremes. 

No problem...


----------



## Hole (Aug 5, 2009)

I've eaten 6 Krispy Kremes in one sitting.


----------



## HereticFA (Aug 5, 2009)

Tracii said:


> I absolutly LOVE donuts they are my weakness so my answer is.....yes:blush:
> There is a place called Dough Daddys close to me and their donuts are the best.
> It was a binge night and I ate all 12 glazed donuts in about 30 mins sitting in my car.



Dough Daddy's in Versailles - good place!


----------



## Tooz (Aug 5, 2009)

I have eaten a dozen HOT donuts.


----------



## collared Princess (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes I have eatten a dozen warm glazed from krispy kream..you just cant stop..but I dont think I would eat a dozen cream filled


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 6, 2009)

collared Princess said:


> Yes I have eatten a dozen warm glazed from krispy kream..you just cant stop..but I dont think I would eat a dozen cream filled



Glazed Donuts doesn't seem that Bad- Now as far as Dunkin Dounuts some of the other brands can be over the top with sweetness.


----------



## ssflbelle (Aug 6, 2009)

Yep I sure have on several occasions. Sweets is my downfall. I just love them.


----------



## Totmacher (Aug 7, 2009)

I've done it, but I probably didn't look nearly as cute as some of ya'alls


----------



## ohiofa (Aug 8, 2009)

I have too. Jolly Pirate vanilla creme filled...YUM!!!


----------



## melallensink (Aug 8, 2009)

Back when I was a scrawny 11 year old....


----------



## Tanuki (Aug 9, 2009)

Yup! I have... they were mini donuts, dose that count!?


----------



## chaoticfate13 (Aug 10, 2009)

i have eaten a dozen dunkin donuts, and a think of 50 munchkins in one sitting

but krispy kremes ive eatin 2 dozen in one sitting (there so damn addicting)

i think i can eat more though


----------



## Van (Aug 10, 2009)

I have tried a few times but I havnt been successful yet.


----------



## bellyfan82 (Aug 11, 2009)

It's really not that hard, especially since donuts are mostly air.

Fun Fact: Donut = 200-250 calories, Bagel = 300-350 calories (BEFORE adding globs of yummy cream cheese)

That said, I give credit to all you health nuts


----------



## Russ2d (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm the perfect FA, heh, if I eat one donut I am filled- not a chance of ever eating even 6 donuts let alone 12- one for me and the rest for her.


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 11, 2009)

Three boxes of Krispy Kreme... in one sitting. They're THAT good to me. lol


----------



## Shosh (Aug 12, 2009)

I could love a dozen donuts with my eyes, but I could not eat that many.
I would give a real red hot try though.
I think four large ones is about my limit.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 12, 2009)

Susannah said:


> I could love a dozen donuts with my eyes, but I could not eat that many.
> I would give a real red hot try though.
> I think four large ones is about my limit.



*drops a few quids on the table* I'll pay to see that ;-)


----------



## mediaboy (Aug 13, 2009)

a dozen donuts, no

a dozen shots, yes


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Aug 13, 2009)

I want to try, but there are no good donuts around here...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 13, 2009)

If they're fresh, warm Krispy Kreme donuts, I can easily down 1 1/2 boxes. They're easy to eat


----------



## Ernie (Aug 15, 2009)

i ate two boxes once as a dare, and that made me the sickest i have ever been.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Aug 18, 2009)

For Krispy Kremes, I think a dozen is the standard serving size. A dozen Dunkin Donuts is a challenge but doable. I like to pick up a dozen and then eat it while I drive around doing my weekend errands...
(Dry cleaners, library, drugstore, post office...no more donuts!?)


----------



## FemFAtail (Aug 30, 2009)

Buffetbelly said:


> For Krispy Kremes, I think a dozen is the standard serving size. A dozen Dunkin Donuts is a challenge but doable. I like to pick up a dozen and then eat it while I drive around doing my weekend errands...
> (Dry cleaners, library, drugstore, post office...no more donuts!?)



I'm having another:eat2: donut for you right now!!! Cream-filled and my sleep shall be dream-filled with you my rotund rook!


----------



## FemFAtail (Aug 30, 2009)

FemFAtail said:


> I'm having another:eat2: donut for you right now!!! Cream-filled and my sleep shall be dream-filled with you my rotund rook!



I find 'rook' to be a great word for you...it's a triple entendre....it can mean...
roly-poly, romantic and roomy!!!


----------



## FemFAtail (Aug 30, 2009)

Buffetbelly said:


> For Krispy Kremes, I think a dozen is the standard serving size. A dozen Dunkin Donuts is a challenge but doable. I like to pick up a dozen and then eat it while I drive around doing my weekend errands...
> (Dry cleaners, library, drugstore, post office...no more donuts!?)



I find 'rook' to be a great word for you...it's a triple entendre....it can mean...
roly-poly, romantic and roomy!!!


----------



## mantis_shrimp (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah, although only once. They were pretty much pushed onto me by a friend who felt queasy after a couple. I don't really like the super sugary ones, am more a fan of jam donuts and cinnamon


----------



## Buffetbelly (Aug 31, 2009)

FemFAtail said:


> I'm having another:eat2: donut for you right now!!! Cream-filled and my sleep shall be dream-filled with you my rotund rook!



One donut for you, and twelve for me! :eat2:

Seems fair!


----------



## Tad (Aug 31, 2009)

I've done it a couple of times when I had a long drive on my own, and I wanted to indulge and I wanted some distraction to keep me from the mind-numbing boredom of driving along expressways. So not so much hoovering down a dozen quickly, but eating them over the course of a couple of hours, not sure if that counts?

However I find that much sugar gives me indigestion and later gives me a sugar crash, so I doubt I'll do it again.


----------



## FemFAtail (Sep 1, 2009)

Buffetbelly said:


> One donut for you, and twelve for me! :eat2:
> 
> Seems fair!



The trick is to feed you the right number of donuts so as to end on ...
HE LOVES ME!!!! (And I him!):smitten:


----------



## TallFatSue (Sep 1, 2009)

Buffetbelly said:


> One donut for you, and twelve for me! :eat2:
> 
> Seems fair!


How many are in a baker's dozen? 13? Well, Suzy's dozen has 15. Can't say I've eaten a whole dozen at once. Last time I bought a dozen Tim Horton's doughnuts to bring into the office, I bought 3 extra for me to eat in my car on the way (actually it was one extra doughnut plus a muffin and a Danish). :eat2:


----------



## chocolate desire (Sep 21, 2009)

It was not doughnuts but I did eat 3 dozen muffins Friday and another 2 dozen Sat, I cant kick this thing for banana nut muffins:eat2: 
When I lived in Mass. there was a place named The Whole Doughnut... Oh how soft and sweet they were, they would melt in you mouth. I was pregnant with my second child and I HAD to have 2 dozen glazed doughnuts and a gallon of orange juice EVERY day for the last 4 months. And people ask how did I get so fat lol.


----------



## bbwjessiestroxxx (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey all,


Hope everyone is well and doing great.
I wanted to mention that Im totally
addicted to chocolate donuts and
2 weeks ago I ate 13 of them
and Im not talking about the small 
ones nor the donut holes.
Im saying the ful 1.5-2 inch ringers.

Im a Krispy Kreme FANATIC
and I simply love Dunkin Donuts
white chocolate hot cocoa.

I once heard that DONUT says Do
& DIET says die.... So which 1 do you prefer? Hmmm


----------



## Tania (Sep 22, 2009)

The most impressive "one shot" I've ever consumed is an extra-large pizza. 

I can't do that anymore. ;D


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 23, 2009)

i have only eaten half a pepperoni pizza.


----------



## Lolita13 (Sep 26, 2009)

I have, but I get very very sick from the sugar. I love entimanns crumb donuts I have had a box of 8 and then had heart paps. scary


----------



## tinkerbell (Sep 26, 2009)

I've eaten a large pizza myself in the past, and could easily do it again. And I've been craving pizza all week. Must stop thinking about pizza and pizza rolls. :doh:

And I'm sure I could eat a dozen donuts. I know if we buy them, they are gone with in the day between my husband and I.


----------



## fattyace (Oct 7, 2009)

A few weeks ago I was in a bad mood and ate six dozen donuts in a day. Fullest I've ever been on pastrys alone. Then today was Donut Day! I grabbed a dozen Donuts for Breakfast!  Speaking of food, now I'm hungry again.... :eat1:


----------



## Buffetbelly (Oct 7, 2009)

fattyace said:


> A few weeks ago I was in a bad mood and ate six dozen donuts in a day. Fullest I've ever been on pastrys alone. Then today was Donut Day! I grabbed a dozen Donuts for Breakfast!  Speaking of food, now I'm hungry again.... :eat1:



That's quite an achievement! I don't do more than a dozen usually because I just get tired of donuts after that and I want to eat something else --probably not something in the dessert group!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 7, 2009)

I've never clobbered a bunch of donuts but I've eaten two packages of those Entenmann's Raspberry Danish Twist before. My God it's like crack. Once I eat a piece I have to finish the whole box and I'm still not satisfied. I ate two in one day and the only reason I didn't polish them off in one sitting is because I was trying to be good. Didn't work.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 7, 2009)

I love Krispy Kreme donuts but they are loaded with a very, very high concentration of sugar and fat. I'd get very sick if I ate more than 1-2 of them at a time. However, I could easily polish off a dozen over the course of a day. So long as I kept microwaving them, that is ... Krispy Kremes are meant to be eaten hot.:eat1:


----------



## Van (Oct 7, 2009)

I ate a whole bag of Hostess Donettes. I got to sweat them off at the gym.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Oct 8, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> I love Krispy Kreme donuts but they are loaded with a very, very high concentration of sugar and fat. I'd get very sick if I ate more than 1-2 of them at a time. However, I could easily polish off a dozen over the course of a day. So long as I kept microwaving them, that is ... Krispy Kremes are meant to be eaten hot.:eat1:



Well, naturally, you are eating the wrong donut. KK is a southern thing. As a Minnesotan, you are constitutionally predisposed to desire bear claws from Winchell's (or Wind-chill's, as we used to call them). Seriously, two of those = one dozen Krispy Kremes.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Oct 8, 2009)

Van said:


> I ate a whole bag of Hostess Donettes. I got to sweat them off at the gym.



Your sweat must be DELICIOUS!


----------



## Buffetbelly (Oct 8, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> I've never clobbered a bunch of donuts but I've eaten two packages of those Entenmann's Raspberry Danish Twist before. My God it's like crack. Once I eat a piece I have to finish the whole box and I'm still not satisfied. I ate two in one day and the only reason I didn't polish them off in one sitting is because I was trying to be good. Didn't work.



I have an Entemann's "stale store" by me and I go every Saturday. Raspberry Danish is always in there or Pecan Cinnamon or a chocolate cake. That store made me the man I am today. (That and Hometown Buffet)


----------



## Mr. 23 (Oct 10, 2009)

Yes, and it could happen again.


----------



## FemFAtail (Oct 23, 2009)

Buffetbelly said:


> Your sweat must be DELICIOUS!



Your sweat IS delicious!:eat2:


----------



## natasfan (Oct 23, 2009)

rhonda in her last video ate 3 dozens lol, she is from another world...


----------



## seasuperchub84 (Oct 24, 2009)

I think the closest I have ever eaten was about 7 in one sitting.

Pauline, youve inspired me to break my record


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 29, 2009)

no, but i am eating a nice raised glaze 1 right now :eat1::eat2:

donuts & halloweem go hand in hand


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Oct 31, 2009)

It was no accident for me, back in 94' when I was actively gaining, I ate a dozen plain cake donuts along with a glass of whole milk 3-4 times a week, cause it does a belly good:eat2:


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Oct 31, 2009)

I know of the banana nut muffin need, for me though it was chocolate chip banana nut muffins I couldn't get enough of, but sadly I can't find them anymore....guess I'll have to make them myself, good thing I know how to bake. 

I knew there was more than one thing I liked about you for all these years=)


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## KuroBara (Oct 31, 2009)

Mr. Jigglesworth said:


> chocolate chip banana nut muffins


 

Wow, those sound hot! :eat2: Where did you get them in the first place?


----------



## bigbuttlover39 (Dec 23, 2009)

Im not a gainer or anything like that, but i did eat a dozen tim hortons donuts (and for those of you that dont know tim hortons is canadian for awesomeness lol) mind you i ate them in the duration of a day hahaha. but id love love love to watch a big girl eat a dozen of anything really lol. :eat1: such a turn on, rawr! and a dozen donuts is delightful!  :eat2:


----------



## Kbbig (Dec 23, 2009)

Have I ever eaten 12 donuts accidentally? No, I can't say that I have. On purpose? Haha, absolutely. Sometimes you just feel like donuts are the best thing in the world and you don't wanna stop.

I ate them over the course of 2 hours or so, mind you.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Dec 23, 2009)

Yesterday, I bought an assorted dozen of powdered, cinn/sugar & chocolate frosted, and a quart of Nesquik strawberry milk to wash 'em down with, it was both yummy & very filling. I was soooo bloated afterwards and watching my belly get rounder with each donut I ate was wonderfull:eat1:


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## ChubbyFA (Dec 27, 2009)

I've done it a few times, never accidentally tho


----------



## viracocha (Dec 27, 2009)

I've only been able to do it with smaller donuts and over a day. There's a place in the next town south that makes a cream cheese roll that is spewing cream cheese covered in cinnamon and nutmeg. And they have tons of different sweet rolls, like Turtle or Honey. 
It's a donut sanctuary. :eat2:
Ironically, I've never seen any employees or customers that were under 250 lbs.


----------



## BigGuyInBwick (Dec 29, 2009)

I have. I guess the first time was an accident. I was probably watching tv or doing something on the computer, and not paying attentio to how many I had till they were gone. And a few time after that I've tried not to eat them all, but failed. I've also done entire pizzas. Those 3 medium pizza deals aren't good for me. And forget papa john's. I can eat 2 large pies from there. Speaking of pizza, I had the half of the digiorno my roommate left me and I'm waiting for the other one I put in now. I have been thinking about posting this question myself. I'm just glad to know I'm not the only one.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't know if I answered this myself, too lazy to go back and look.

Depends on what kind of donuts they are. My grandfather gets these powdered white donuts the size of a golfball and I can demolish like 20 of them if I was starving.

However eating just 2 oversized donuts like the kind you get at Krispy Kreme or Dunkin Donuts and I don't have to eat again the rest of the day.


----------



## superj707 (Dec 30, 2009)

I've thought about this before but I have never done it.


----------



## Russ2d (Jan 7, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> I don't know if I answered this myself, too lazy to go back and look.
> 
> Depends on what kind of donuts they are. My grandfather gets these powdered white donuts the size of a golfball and I can demolish like 20 of them if I was starving.
> 
> However eating just 2 oversized donuts like the kind you get at Krispy Kreme or Dunkin Donuts and I don't have to eat again the rest of the day.




Yeah, for me just one donut and I am done... I just don't need a lot of food, except for buffalo wings, heh, I love a good wing!


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Jan 10, 2010)

viracocha said:


> I've only been able to do it with smaller donuts and over a day. There's a place in the next town south that makes a cream cheese roll that is spewing cream cheese covered in cinnamon and nutmeg. And they have tons of different sweet rolls, like Turtle or Honey.
> It's a donut sanctuary. :eat2:
> Ironically, I've never seen any employees or customers that were under 250 lbs.


Where do you live, as I'd like to visit this bakery for myself, sample that cream cheese roll and other donuts/pastries and check out these staff of 250+ employees, I wonder what the owner looks like. I'm getting visions of some of my favorite weight-gain stories in my head


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Sgirl23 (Jan 18, 2010)

Amazingly, one time when I was encouraged to do so I ate almost 3 dozen assorted dunkin donut, donuts. i was packed to the brim and it was more like 2 and 3/4 dozen...lol. It was quite the feat


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 18, 2010)

Sgirl23 said:


> Amazingly, one time when I was encouraged to do so I ate almost 3 dozen assorted dunkin donut, donuts. i was packed to the brim and it was more like 2 and 3/4 dozen...lol. It was quite the feat



How is that possible....lol


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jan 19, 2010)

Sgirl23 said:


> Amazingly, one time when I was encouraged to do so I ate almost 3 dozen assorted dunkin donut, donuts. i was packed to the brim and it was more like 2 and 3/4 dozen...lol. It was quite the feat



:bow:

Wow! I can barely do a dozen assorted dunkin donuts, even with my feeder hand feeding me and rubbing my belly! Of course, I could probably eat something more at that point, just not more donuts!!

You must have really trained to get up to 21 donuts at a sitting. Do you do cruller sprints and chocolate sprinkle marathons and cream-filled drills?


----------



## Mystic Rain (Jan 20, 2010)

I've not eaten a dozen doughnuts in one sitting, but I would love to try one day, with my partner feeding them to me.


----------



## FemFAtail (Jan 21, 2010)

Buffetbelly said:


> Your sweat must be DELICIOUS!



As many sweet things as you can down in one feeding, your sweat IS very delicious!!!!!:wubu: Makes for very tasty kisses, too!:smitten:


----------



## FemFAtail (Jan 21, 2010)

Buffetbelly said:


> :bow:
> 
> Wow! I can barely do a dozen assorted dunkin donuts, even with my feeder hand feeding me and rubbing my belly! Of course, I could probably eat something more at that point, just not more donuts!!
> 
> You must have really trained to get up to 21 donuts at a sitting. Do you do cruller sprints and chocolate sprinkle marathons and cream-filled drills?



We had some fun at Aw Bone Pain this week! So how many Au Bon Pain confections do you think we could down if we had the time? Their bakery is so much denser than any donuts. I think we ate at least 10 of these big boys in just under an hour didn't we? And your feeder became feedee for you!  I think your belly is going to be honking the horn on your steering wheel again real soon! Got any more positions left on the tilt?  So, Kudos to all who have taken the dozen donut challenge and won!:bow:


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Jan 21, 2010)

Sgirl23 said:


> Amazingly, one time when I was encouraged to do so I ate almost 3 dozen assorted dunkin donut, donuts. i was packed to the brim and it was more like 2 and 3/4 dozen...lol. It was quite the feat



Can I say, I think I'm in love? 

WOW! Wheather its 3 dz. or just 2 3/4 dz. that is something really amazing to me. What your favorite kind of donut, glazed yeast or cake donuts, and if cake donuts what flavor? Why cause I'm a baker wanting to open up a bakery/cafe sometime soon, and I'd love to have your favorites on hand just in case....


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Tmhays87 (Jan 22, 2010)

I have eaten a dozen Krispy Kreme glazed in one sitting. I can't believe I did it, actually, because I don't usually like such sweet things in large quantities. Alas, I felt like quite the glutton afterwards, and that was the point :happy:


----------



## Tam (Jan 31, 2010)

i have never tried, but i eat a half of a dozen each time i eat donuts!


----------



## natasfan (Jan 31, 2010)

Tam said:


> i have never tried, but i eat a half of a dozen each time i eat donuts!



Your belly looks as if it could eat12 donuts


----------



## Tam (Jan 31, 2010)

natasfan said:


> Your belly looks as if it could eat12 donuts



May be i should try!


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Jan 31, 2010)

Yes, I think you should, afterall, gotta start somewhere, and he's right that lovely belly DOES look as if it could hold a dozen


----------



## Tam (Jan 31, 2010)

Mr. Jigglesworth said:


> Yes, I think you should, afterall, gotta start somewhere, and he's right that lovely belly DOES look as if it could hold a dozen


Lol may be i do it once!
My belly can hold a half of dozen always and easily.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Jan 31, 2010)

Be careful, once you start, it can be hard to stop, I've done it repeatedly since the mid 90's and I still do it from time to time, and always followed with lots of whole milk or lately its been Nesquik strawberry milk in the qt. size:eat2:


----------



## degek2001 (Jan 31, 2010)

Tam said:


> Lol may be i do it once!
> My belly can hold a half of dozen always and easily.


Maybe you can try to eat a dozen donuts. I think it will be very good for your round tummy 
<3 Henk


----------



## Tam (Jan 31, 2010)

degek2001 said:


> Maybe you can try to eat a dozen donuts. I think it will be very good for your round tummy
> <3 Henk



lol, thanks guy! its going to be welcome by my belly.


----------



## degek2001 (Jan 31, 2010)

Tam said:


> lol, thanks guy! its going to be welcome by my belly.


Sure, it's going very welcome :happy:
Do you try tomorrow to eat a dozen donuts?
<3 Henk


----------



## Tam (Jan 31, 2010)

degek2001 said:


> Sure, it's going very welcome :happy:
> Do you try tomorrow to eat a dozen donuts?
> <3 Henk



I dont know if tomorrow, but i ll try it the next time i have donuts!
Believe me, you dont need to ask me to overeat, i do it naturally.:eat1:


----------



## degek2001 (Feb 1, 2010)

Tam said:


> you dont need to ask me to overeat, i do it naturally.:eat1:


LOL :happy:


----------



## Tam (Feb 1, 2010)

degek2001 said:


> LOL :happy:



:eat1::eat2:


----------



## BMOC (Feb 3, 2010)

Im guilty of eating a whole pack of pecan cinnamon twirls. 100 calories a twirl. That's not really that bad but if you eat them before bedtime with two glasses of cold milk, that's between 1000 and 1200 calories you're trying to sleep off. 

Alot food places are now putting calorie units on food menus. *Dunkin' Donuts* has it. One doughnut alone is between 400 and 600 calories. I remember eating three at one time with a medium coffee. I didn't realize how many much fat I was consuming. More than half my day's caloric allowance used up in a snack.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Feb 3, 2010)

viracocha said:


> I've only been able to do it with smaller donuts and over a day. There's a place in the next town south that makes a cream cheese roll that is spewing cream cheese covered in cinnamon and nutmeg. And they have tons of different sweet rolls, like Turtle or Honey.
> It's a donut sanctuary. :eat2:
> Ironically, I've never seen any employees or customers that were under 250 lbs.



please give me the address of this place, kthx.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Feb 4, 2010)

Alot food places are now putting calorie units on food menus. *Dunkin' Donuts* has it. One doughnut alone is between 400 and 600 calories. I remember eating three at one time with a medium coffee. I didn't realize how many much fat I was consuming. More than half my day's caloric allowance used up in a snack.[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the info, but was that a cake donut or a glazed yeast donut those figures came from. I've been told in the past though that the yeast donuts are the more fattening of the two.


----------



## CupcakeWhisperer (Feb 23, 2010)

yes. on the ride home from the Krispy Kreme for maximum hot-n-freshness

this was me


----------

